# 1990 Long 2510 w/FEL



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm looking at buying a tractor for general field, driveway, and fence maintenance. I found a Long 2510 for $10k and, by all appearances, it looks very well kept. 

What should I watch for on the Long tractors and is the price fair?









Tractor - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Tractor for sale, 1990 long tractor 2510. Nice shape no rust. and good condition. Runs perfect no issues. $10500.00 Forwheeler size 185. very clean runs good. No rust. $1500.00 Only phone calls. No...



springfield.craigslist.org


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

IMO, that's a lot of money for a 32 year old tractor. The loader is a Bush Hog, worth $4k or so. Long tractors are pretty decent machines, but they have very limited support in the US. Finding parts will be a problem. If you need your tractor daily and have no backup, I would stay away from it. Attached below are some auction prices for Long 2510's. Auction prices are always below retail. There's always a reason for auctioning equipment. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/auction-results/long/2510/tractors/1100


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

sixbales said:


> IMO, that's a lot of money for a 32 year old tractor. The loader is a Bush Hog, worth $4k or so. Long tractors are pretty decent machines, but they have very limited support in the US. Finding parts will be a problem. If you need your tractor daily and have no backup, I would stay away from it. Attached below are some auction prices for Long 2510's. Auction prices are always below retail. There's always a reason for auctioning equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/auction-results/long/2510/tractors/1100


Support and parts were my biggest concern. Thanks for the info. 

As for auctions, I have seen enough to know to buy from a dealer or private seller with lots of questions and inspection.


----------

